# Red grape juice wine



## u01dtj6 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey all, 


I have noticed that a lot of you guys recommend Welch's grape juice for making juice wines, and you suggest using the frozen stuff.


It's probably a silly question however, butstores here in the UK do not sell the frozen juice? They just sell this:


http://www.sainsburys.com/groceries/shopping/details/product_detail.jsp?bmUID=1246713019740&amp;NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_0_id=0&amp;NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_1_id=1&amp;NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_2_id=2534374310939561&amp;NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_3_id=2534374320021955&amp;NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_4_id=2534374320021956&amp;NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_5_id=1689949375224587




Do any of you have a good recipe for me to make a good dry wine using the product above?


I'd be interested to hearing your replies!


DJ


p.s. I forgot to ask kindly for a dummies recipe!


----------



## vcasey (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is a link for a grape juice winehttp://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request121.asp I've never tried it so I have no idea how it tastes. You can use juice to make wine you just need to make sure that there are no sulfites in the juice so it can ferment. Lots of folks are using organic juices (from a jar) to make wine so once folks wake up or after our holiday they will chime in.
VC


----------



## u01dtj6 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for that VC,


I notice on that page that the amount of sugar required is that to bring the S.G. to 1.095. But actually, I know this sounds shocking, but I've never used a hydrometer as yet, but it's the next thing on my list to buy at the homebrew store.


If it's not too much trouble for you, could you explain to me how to use the hydrometer to bring the sugar level up to this point?


Many thanks
DJ


----------



## vcasey (Jul 4, 2009)

I make a simple syrup 1 part water to 2 parts sugar and add slowly, checking often. I have a clear test jar that I'll put the must in, add the hydrometer and read off those darn little numbers



. If you have a wine &amp; beer hobby shop near you they should be able to show you how to read them or just call one up (all of ours love phone calls!) and they can talk you through the process. It really is easy, just sounds like its not.
Also when using any recipe, don't take the amount of sugar added as anything more then a guess. I have often used much less the called for in the recipes. Different source of fruits, time of year, a different year, all fruit 
will be different in sugar content from year to year, location to location. 
VC


----------



## u01dtj6 (Jul 13, 2009)

VC,
I can't believe how silly that question was above. Using the hydrometer has proven to be probably the easiest thing in winemaking.


----------

